# Silent Thunder All-Electric Nationals: A day of drag strip & road racing for EVs!



## HPEV_llc (Mar 2, 2010)

FOR IMMEDIATE RELEASE...
----------------------------------------
EVENT:
Silent Thunder All-Electric Drag Racing and Road Racing Nationals.

Pacific Raceways and the National Electric Drag Racing Association (NEDRA) present the first all-electric drag racing and road racing combination event.

WHERE:
Pacific Raceways
31001 144th Ave SE
Kent, WA 98042
(253) 639-5927
www.pacificraceways.com

WHEN:
Saturday, September 6, 2014
8AM - 5PM

DESCRIPTION:
Event is open to all electric vehicles and will be an exciting combination of road racing in the morning with professional driver instruction on the 2 1/2 mile road course, and then continuous drag racing in the afternoon on the 1/4 mile drag strip. Competing vehicles will include high-performance conversion EVs, purpose-built racing machines, and factory produced EVs including Tesla, Nissan, BMW, Mitsubishi and others.

Additionally, there will be a car show for all electric vehicles and a vendor area for performance and eco-related vendors.

This is the only NEDRA event scheduled for the Pacific Northwest this year. Your participation helps the efforts of NEDRA and Pacific Raceways to support the EV community.

Normally a day of racing like this costs upwards of $10K and the fees for road racing are about $395 per car, but Pacific Raceways believes electric vehicles are the future and in order to promote EVs and to make a successful and fun electric-only event track managers are willing to take on many of the costs themselves for this first year, including installing multiple high-current charging outlets for participants.

Vendor participation is FREE with pre-registration. Please contact Stephen Johnsen ([email protected]) before September 3 to reserve your spot.

Sponsorship opportunities are still available. Please contact Stephen Johnsen ([email protected]) for more information.

PRICING:
Gates open at 8 a.m.
Gate Admission for all spectators and participants-
*Adults 18 and over $15
*12-17 $5
*Under 12 FREE
*Pre-Registration SAVE $5!- -Gate Fee Only $10-. (must call Pacific Raceways before Sept. 3rd at 5pm for discount). Pre-registrations are payable over the phone by credit card and are non-refundable.

Road Course-
10am – 1pm
$50 for 5 laps (1/2 hour sessions on 2 1/2 mile course) 8 cars maximum at a time. Instruction from professional drivers. There will be a discount (price TBD) for 3 track sessions. (Due to insurance issues, full-size cars only, no motorcycles.)

Drag Racing-
2pm – 5pm
$40 - Test and Tune. Make as many runs as you like down the drag strip. Open to all types of vehicles. Multiple 240v and 120v outlets are available and the track is installing many more for this event.

PLUS!- Discount for combination road racing and drag racing competitors which is $15+$50+$30 so total - $95 for racing both events day-of, or $90 for full event if pre-registered with the track before September 3rd.

All vehicles and drivers must pass safety/tech inspection. Please wear sensible shoes (no open toes or sandals) and make sure your vehicle is in safe operating condition. Come early to speed through safety/tech inspection and maximize your racing time!

--------------------
ABOUT Pacific Raceways-
Pacific Raceways is Washington's premier racing facility and NHRA sanctioned 1/4 mile drag strip first opened in 1959. The management at Pacific Raceways sees electric vehicles as an integral key to the future of racing and is boldly taking this on as an all-electric event.

ABOUT NEDRA-
The National Electric Drag Racing Association (NEDRA) exists to increase public awareness of electric vehicle (EV) performance and to encourage through competition, advances in electric vehicle technology. NEDRA achieves this by organizing and sanctioning safe, silent and exciting electric vehicle drag racing events.

NEDRA is a coalition of drag racing fans, electric drag racing vehicle owners and drivers, individuals interested in promoting the sport of EV drag racing, EV parts suppliers, EV manufacturers and other environmentally concerned companies and individuals. Working together as a group, we put excitement into electric vehicle drag racing.


CONTACT:
Roy LeMeur
NEDRA Pacific NW Regional Liaison
[email protected]
National Electric Drag Racing Association


----------



## HPEV_llc (Mar 2, 2010)

*Re: Silent Thunder All-Electric Nationals: A day of drag strip & road racing for EVs!*

Here's the short promo video for Silent Thunder which is now less than a week away! Don't miss it this Sep 6th! We have a huge variety of cars and some motorcycles already signed up and ALL-ELECTRIC!!!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_t8ble57r24&feature=youtu.be


----------



## TerryH (Jun 9, 2012)

*Re: Silent Thunder All-Electric Nationals: A day of drag strip & road racing for EVs!*

Hope you guys have a great day!!! Wish we were about a bazillion miles closer.


----------



## grip911 (Dec 14, 2011)

*Re: Silent Thunder All-Electric Nationals: A day of drag strip & road racing for EVs!*

Ditto from the Triple..... https://duaneltravels.shutterfly.com/pictures/2099


----------



## John Metric (Feb 26, 2009)

*Re: Silent Thunder All-Electric Nationals: A day of drag strip & road racing for EVs!*

What's up Steve, any news?


----------



## epyon (Mar 20, 2008)

*Re: Silent Thunder All-Electric Nationals: A day of drag strip & road racing for EVs!*

If I get the ok for the batteries , I will try to make it .


----------

